# Fabsil...



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Is Fabsil the best product for rooftop waterproofing?

I know that it doesn't damage the pain but if it spills on it what product is the best to remove it?

Any other rooftop waterproofing products you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Fabasil GOLD is the best product I've ever used. Just brush it on. Get it on ebay/Amazon. If you splash any on paintwork, just wipe it off with a cloth.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

MarksBlackTT said:


> If you splash any on paintwork, just wipe it off with a cloth.


And if it dries out? Is it easily removable??... I have same bad experience with some dry products on the paint.. :evil:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

To be honest, you're painting it on the roof and it doesn't tend to drip all over the place. Just soaks into the fabric quickly. Any slight 'overspill' will generally be on the windows. Been using Fabasil Gold for years and never had any paintwork issues.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice!! 

My next buy....5 liters Fabsil Gold!!! 8)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Have never actually used fabsil. I've been using the AutoGlym cleaner and protector for the last 2 years and been really happy with it. I need to clean and protect my roof again in the next few weeks and I'm going to try Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric. (https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/i1-smart-fabric-ab). Seems to be pretty good!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

AndreiV93 said:


> Have never actually used fabsil. I've been using the AutoGlym cleaner and protector for the last 2 years and been really happy with it. I need to clean and protect my roof again in the next few weeks and I'm going to try Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric. (https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/i1-smart-fabric-ab). Seems to be pretty good!


Seems VERY expensive for pretty much the same results.


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> AndreiV93 said:
> 
> 
> > Have never actually used fabsil. I've been using the AutoGlym cleaner and protector for the last 2 years and been really happy with it. I need to clean and protect my roof again in the next few weeks and I'm going to try Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric. (https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/i1-smart-fabric-ab). Seems to be pretty good!
> ...


I agree it's more expensive than stuff like fabsil, but it's the durability and the fact they say it's anti-bacterial and anti-mould that attracted me to it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I had asked a similar question last year and someone recommended masking the rear window as it wasn't so easy to get off. Especially if application is by spray, not brush, since application would be a bit more difficult to control with regards to overspray.

I'm planning on opening the roof slightly and covering the cockpit with an old shower curtain, then closing the top again to help the bodywork. This way I've covered the side windows and the windshield. I'll use the 3M blue painters tape on the rear window and a couple of old sheets everywhere else to avoid the overspary getting on everything else.

Now I just need some warmer weather so I can give the top a good scrub, let it dry fully in the subshine and then do the application.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I used 2 coats of Fabsil Gold last September after a good clean. Paint brush rather than spray. Cracked open the roof an inch to avoid getting paintwork covered. V pleased - 5 litres £30 from Amazon. Water still beads nicely- Best 1 hour I've spent on the car for ages. Chuffed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

On this side of the pond RaggTopp products seem to be a great item. I don't know if they are available in the UK or the Mainland though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you spill it on the paint just wipe it off with a cloth


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just did mine today with Fabsil Universal. Came out great!

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1517201


----------

